# wait to get a skilled worker visa with a job offer



## jpcan (Mar 28, 2013)

HI 
I am hoping to move out to Canada under the skilled worker section, I have a skill on the list. however I see that you also need 1 years experience in that field in canada. I have 5 months from an internship but obviously this is not enough. 

I may be able to get a job offer from the company I interned with. 

does anyone know how long it takes to get a visa with a job offer? I know the normal wait without one is almost 2 years. surely its quicker with a job offer. 

Thanks


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Google "Canada LMO", provincial immigration nominee programme, for Alberta its the "AINP", Saskatchewan its "SINP" etc etc

If you have a skill that an employer cannot find in Canada or there is a job that a Canadian employer cannot fill then you can get a sponsored visa, the employer gets a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) then you get a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) for 2 years. In the provinces you apply for PR (Permanent residency) as soon as possible, typically 1 month after landing.

There's tons of info on this site about these routes but the above will give you a direction to start googling and researching

John


----------

